# Problem receiving HD local channels



## TruckeeDTVuser (Feb 3, 2013)

I am having a problem recieving the San Francisco local HD channels with a portable setup near Lake Tahoe (California/Nevada boarder). I can get standard def channels just fine.

According to the transponder list my HD channels are on 103(s). The signal strength for 103(s) is:

1- 8: 0 0 0 0 N/A N/A N/A N/A
9-16: N/A ------------ N/A 0 0
17-24: 96 96 0 0 0 28 0 48
25-32: N/A --------------------- N/A

103(ca) is all in the mid 80's

According to the list transponder 24 is KSTS channel 48, this channel is received OK. however I cannot get the network (ABC, NBC, CBS, etc) channels. For example channel 5 (KPIX) is listed on transponder 15 of 103S and I get zero for that transponder. But yet sometimes I can get an intermitant signal. Is the transponder list correct for these channels?

I get good signal strength on all of the other satellites and good HD signals on the movies channels, etc. I have even tried peaking the signals that I do get on 103(s) using the reciever's signal strength meter. I have a SWM dish wiht one feed line.

Any ideas?
Am I too far out of the SF beam pattern?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

TruckeeDTVuser said:


> ...
> Am I too far out of the SF beam pattern?


Probably.


----------



## TruckeeDTVuser (Feb 3, 2013)

Why can I get the high numbered channels but not the low numbered (2-11)?


----------

